# Plan on buying from http://www.nds-card.com/



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 9, 2015)

Now I don't want this thread to go to shit fast all I have is a simple question. If I buy from this site what payment method should I use to ensure I get a full refund if I get screwed over in some way (Defective/Incorrect or Missing product)?

Also will I be given a tracking number if I use there Honk Kong air registered mail option($0.00)
This is not a discussion on if the site is safe or legit!


----------



## Zaide (Feb 9, 2015)

With Paypal your card info is protected, but you have to jump through some hoops to get your money back if something goes wrong and nds-card refuses to refund you.

If you give your card info directly, doing a chargeback is dead simple if something goes wrong, but you also run the risk of someone getting a hold of your card info.

As long as your bank has a good fraud protection, I'd just give them the card info and if you do start getting weird charges have the bank reverse them and send you a new card.

*EDIT: Ignore what I just said. I just checked and they do not support SSL (encryption), so your credit card info is wide open for any packet sniffer to see if you submit it. Because of that alone I wouldn't order anything from them, period.*


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 9, 2015)

Zaide said:


> With Paypal your card info is protected, but you have to jump through some hoops to get your money back if something goes wrong and nds-card refuses to refund you.
> 
> If you give your card info directly, doing a chargeback is dead simple if something goes wrong, but you also run the risk of someone getting a hold of your card info.
> 
> As long as your bank has a good fraud protection, I'd just give them the card info and if you do start getting weird charges have the bank reverse them and send you a new card.


 
If I use my Business Debit card could I get a refund there without any problems or should I just buy A prepaid visa and they will refund the amount back to it?


----------



## Zaide (Feb 9, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> If I use my Business Debit card could I get a refund there without any problems or should I just buy A prepaid visa and they will refund the amount back to it?


Sorry man, I edited my post with new info.

Basically nothing about their site is encrypted (so there is no way in hell they are actually VeriSign Trusted like they claim to be). I wouldn't even put my address in a site like that, much less my card info... especially since they are straight up lying about their security.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 9, 2015)

Zaide said:


> Sorry man, I edited my post with new info.
> 
> Basically nothing about their site is encrypted (so there is no way in hell they are actually VeriSign Trusted like they claim to be). I wouldn't even put my address in a site like that, much less my card info... especially since they are straight up lying about their security.


 
Yeah thats what I thought there versign thing is from 2012 gonna pass on this site, buy a visa and buy from modchipcentral then


----------



## nyder (Feb 9, 2015)

http://www.gateway-3ds-buy.com

I used paypal to get my gateway from them.   Took about 15 days because of X-mas & they were out of local (USA) stock.

It doens't have a paypal clicky thing, you tell them you want paypal (it says that on their website) and they send you an email when they are ready to do the transaction.    took about 2 hours for me, but I heard some people taking a day.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 9, 2015)

nyder said:


> http://www.gateway-3ds-buy.com
> 
> I used paypal to get my gateway from them. Took about 15 days because of X-mas & they were out of local (USA) stock.
> 
> It doens't have a paypal clicky thing, you tell them you want paypal (it says that on their website) and they send you an email when they are ready to do the transaction. took about 2 hours for me, but I heard some people taking a day.


 
Getting a full refund using paypal is almost impossible so im gonna pass on that site.


----------



## Zaide (Feb 9, 2015)

nyder said:


> http://www.gateway-3ds-buy.com
> 
> I used paypal to get my gateway from them. Took about 15 days because of X-mas & they were out of local (USA) stock.
> 
> It doens't have a paypal clicky thing, you tell them you want paypal (it says that on their website) and they send you an email when they are ready to do the transaction. took about 2 hours for me, but I heard some people taking a day.


Yet another site that lies about their verifications. At least they have encryption, but it's really sketchy when they have all those logos on the checkout page and they are all blurry, unprofessional, and don't link to the verification info like they should.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 9, 2015)

Zaide said:


> Yet another site that lies about their verifications. At least they have encryption, but it's really sketchy when they have all those logos on the checkout page and they are all blurry, unprofessional, and don't link to the verification info like they should.


 
Also they only take visa cards not paypal


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 9, 2015)

Modchipdirect was easy and fast for me.  Ordered Friday November 14th and received on Tuesday.  (Date sound familiar?)


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 9, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Modchipdirect was easy and fast for me. Ordered Friday November 14th and received on Tuesday. (Date sound familiar?)


 
Thats the plan


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 9, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Modchipdirect was easy and fast for me. Ordered Friday November 14th and received on Tuesday. (Date sound familiar?)


 
Nvm once again they only take visa cards not paypal or master cards


----------



## Zaide (Feb 9, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Nvm once again they only take visa cards not paypal or master cards


You might be out of luck. I've heard rumors that MasterCard is no longer working with vendors that sell flashcarts.... similar to what paypal is doing. My understanding is Visa is your only option these days.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 9, 2015)

Zaide said:


> You might be out of luck. I've heard rumors that MasterCard is no longer working with vendors that sell flashcarts.... similar to what paypal is doing. My understanding is Visa is your only option these days.


 
If I use a pre paid visa card would a refund to that card be possible?


----------



## Dump (Feb 9, 2015)

I ordered from modchipdirect with a visa on friday expected delivery is tuesday got a tracking number and all is going well so far. as for prepaid cards tho from my experience with trying to use one for online transactions you would need one that you could register a billing address for otherwise it will fail every time. stay away from onevanilla cards i tried using one of those but all you can register on there site is your zip code.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 9, 2015)

Dump said:


> I ordered from modchipdirect with a visa on friday expected delivery is tuesday got a tracking number and all is going well so far. as for prepaid cards tho from my experience with trying to use one for online transactions you would need one that you could register a billing address for otherwise it will fail every time. stay away from onevanilla cards i tried using one of those but all you can register on there site is your zip code.


So I should link the visa card to my paypal account and then I can make my order?


----------



## YourHero (Feb 9, 2015)

I used modchipsdirect. Very trustworthy. Had to give money to my friend because they don't take mastercard but I got it. Also there is a thread claiming nds-card.com scams.


----------



## Dump (Feb 9, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> So I should link the visa card to my paypal account and then I can make my order?


 
i dont think they accept paypal. You can use a prepaid card if you dont have a credit card but you might have to wait for the personalized card to come in the mail if your buying one from walmart or something or at least thats how it usually goes.


----------



## YourHero (Feb 9, 2015)

Dump said:


> i dont think they accept paypal. You can use a prepaid card if you dont have a credit card but you might have to wait for the personalized card to come in the mail if your buying one from walmart or something or at least thats how it usually goes.


No you cannot. My friend tried this. Visa prepaid cards only work within the US. You need a bank type visa.


----------



## Jaredmf1012 (Feb 9, 2015)

Modchipcentral has them back in stock, comes with a microsd usb reader as well as a usb charger for the 3DS. Official reseller, would recommend. I personally got mine from USAR4. I ordered it on the 23rd and got it on the 31st (it was delayed a few days due to 2+ feet of snow in Boston).


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 9, 2015)

YourHero said:


> No you cannot. My friend tried this. Visa prepaid cards only work within the US. You need a bank type visa.


 
Shot them a message to see if they can accept a paypal payment and see how that goes.


----------



## Dump (Feb 9, 2015)

YourHero said:


> No you cannot. My friend tried this. Visa prepaid cards only work within the US. You need a bank type visa.


Good call i would have felt bad if he got a card and it didnt work. forgot they were international payments.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 9, 2015)

This is aggravating I want to order from the sites that do take paypal but I feel like im gonna get ripped off somehow


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 9, 2015)

Virtually all US flashcart vendors that supported paypal have more or less shut down due to being raided, account frozen by paypal or whatever combination of the two or whatever other reason not specified. If your looking to get them shut down as well, you seem to be doing a pretty good effort at it.  

No, they are not scammers. I had no problems ordering from them before.


----------



## Billski (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey bud saw that you had posted in my topic I wanna say since the whole thing went down nds-card.com has come back and given me a full refund. So as for their authenticity they at least are showing they are sorry for what went down. So that being said this is still an option since they do also have a LOT of good reviews as well. I wont be recommending any other sites however as so many ppl thought the reasoning behind my video was to discredit them for my own make believe reselling business. I will however tell you this any site that only accepts visa send them an email and ask them if they in fact take virtual visa and with that there are sights that you can buy virtual visa cards with Paypal funds as for the security behind it the virtual visa is still funded behind a banking system so it might be a lot more hoops you have to jump through to get a chargeback if something fishy does happen. However from my lesson learned after this en-devour if something does happen remain calm and patient and talk to the company in a calm collected manner and try to work out between each other a fair conclusion.


----------



## CyrilCommando (Feb 16, 2015)

nds-card is not on the Sky3DS official resellers, I've seen a thread that says they've been scammed (Billski's), a thread saying their CC was compromised after using the site, and their transaction is not secure according to Zaide. Um.

EDIT: I've now seen ANOTHER thread where someone's CC had unauthorized charges on it, along with someone on that thread... (https://gbatemp.net/threads/nds-card-com-caused-unauthorized-credit-card-charges.364746/) saying that a friend of his had MORE unauthorized charges. Jesus.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 16, 2015)

I didn't buy a sky card I bought a gateway 3ds and its already on its way.


----------

